# Furnace maitenance? Carrier WM 8000



## RMiller (Feb 26, 2005)

I am a ten year Carpenter, and have tackled alot of different projects outside of my trade. So I guess you can say I am sorta handy. But I never have done anything with heating and cooling. So tell me this...... Is prevenetive maitenance on my own furnace something I could tackle myself? Or should I leave it to the pros? I have a Carrier weathermaster 8000. When it kicks on, it kicks on and off 3-4 times before it really gets going. And tonight it just stopped working all together. I went into my crawl space to take a peek, not knowing what I was looking for, I put the cover back on, and flipped the main switch back on. And sure enough it started working again. So I am guessing it has never has been cleaned, and that is all it needs. Is it a hard thing to do, or should I pick up my phone? Thanks


----------



## tinner73 (Nov 23, 2004)

RMiller said:


> I am a ten year Carpenter, and have tackled alot of different projects outside of my trade. So I guess you can say I am sorta handy. But I never have done anything with heating and cooling. So tell me this...... Is prevenetive maitenance on my own furnace something I could tackle myself? Or should I leave it to the pros? I have a Carrier weathermaster 8000. When it kicks on, it kicks on and off 3-4 times before it really gets going. And tonight it just stopped working all together. I went into my crawl space to take a peek, not knowing what I was looking for, I put the cover back on, and flipped the main switch back on. And sure enough it started working again. So I am guessing it has never has been cleaned, and that is all it needs. Is it a hard thing to do, or should I pick up my phone? Thanks




pick up the phone


----------



## RMiller (Feb 26, 2005)

tinner73 said:


> pick up the phone


WOW, Don't think about it too long now. Thanks for the informative answer.


----------



## RMiller (Feb 26, 2005)

A little research will get you far. Furnace is 100%! Without a phone!! Thanks for all the input.


----------



## btophat00 (Feb 28, 2005)

*furnace maintenance*

furnace cleaning is pretty easy, but a certified tech would be a good thing to get a c.o check and to check the heat-exchanger. :Thumbs:


----------



## tinner73 (Nov 23, 2004)

RMiller said:


> A little research will get you far. Furnace is 100%! Without a phone!! Thanks for all the input.



well...tell us what you did? cleaning the flame sensor don't make it 100%


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

i like choclate ice cream...............mmmmm...........ice cream!!


----------



## mtabb (Jul 26, 2006)

*Weathermaster 800*

I too have a weather master 8000 and I've done a few maintainence items on mine. I use high pressure air to clean the dust and especially the flame sensor. When that sensor gets dirty, it will cycle on and off and not stay lit. also, this week, the fan unit stopped working while we were not at home and the compressor outside continued to run. The entire system as you could imagine froze up. Upon inspection, the main control unit upstairs in the air handler was removed and the circuit board was found to have a burned spot on it, probably a lightening strike in the area or voltage spike of some sort. Board had to be replaced at just over $200. One other item that you need to know about,,,,,there is a little automotive fuse on that same circuit board and I've had it burn out before and have replaced it to get the system running again. Otherwise, what an incredible unit. I've had mine about 5 years and this burned board is the first real trouble. Heats and cools very nicely. I would like to encourage others who are very knowledgeable to help the rest of us out with your information. Please post here so we can read your wisdom. Thanks


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I bet you'd get a bit ticked if your HVAC contractor showed you a deck he built incorrectly.

Just because you're handy with your hands, have a mechanical aptitude and the spirit and body are willing doesn't mean that you can fix it. Doesn't mean you can't either, but how are you going to know its done right? Its a furnace for cow's sake, not a lawnmower. 

What if you have a cracked heat exchanger? What if the high temp limit is not working properly? Is fixing it yourself worth your or your families life? I'm not saying a pro can't miss these things, but he's paid to check these things. People make mistakes and big companies have big liability insurance policies because of it. Who's to say that model doesn't have a recall on it?

Congrats on having some A/C again, but for cow's sake, get a pro out there and let him inspect it, if for nothing more than some piece of mind.

BTW, No. PM on a central heat/air unit is not something you should do yourself.


----------



## gman43613 (Dec 10, 2007)

mtabb said:


> I too have a weather master 8000 and I've done a few maintainence items on mine. I use high pressure air to clean the dust and especially the flame sensor. When that sensor gets dirty, it will cycle on and off and not stay lit. also, this week, the fan unit stopped working while we were not at home and the compressor outside continued to run. The entire system as you could imagine froze up. Upon inspection, the main control unit upstairs in the air handler was removed and the circuit board was found to have a burned spot on it, probably a lightening strike in the area or voltage spike of some sort. Board had to be replaced at just over $200. One other item that you need to know about,,,,,there is a little automotive fuse on that same circuit board and I've had it burn out before and have replaced it to get the system running again. Otherwise, what an incredible unit. I've had mine about 5 years and this burned board is the first real trouble. Heats and cools very nicely. I would like to encourage others who are very knowledgeable to help the rest of us out with your information. Please post here so we can read your wisdom. Thanks


Sometimes my pilot blows out and relights and then other times it is fine.

I too have that problem....where the flame sensor is not working...is blowing air the best way to clean this ....I also get a popping sound sometimes before the burning lights...I am assuming it is due to delayed ignition and the gas build up.

Is there a way to clean it better than blowing air on it...maybe removing it and cleaning it with an electrical cleaner?


----------



## HeatPro (Dec 11, 2007)

Tell all you've learned in five minutes. The premise is there are just a few 'tricks' to know to handle all situations; but. will you recognize a dangerous situation? You can do some terminal cleaning and tightening; but gas pressures require skill and tools. Ask why you won't spend the time to go through the required basic courses to be a qualified HVAC tech. Walk into a repair shop to demand a free course. You are demanding to be trained in heating repair through an unsupervised vocational correspondence course here and NOW. Would you like a repair company to send an apprentice to fix your heater with your present knowledge?


----------



## vlux (Sep 21, 2006)

It doesnt hurt to know how something works. Thats how I got started. I dont do surgery and cant cut hair, in other words if you dont know whats inside that metal box you may do more damage than good.:shifty: Nothing t's off a tech more thanshowing up to a job and the furnace has been 'played with' so before he can even get started he has to figure what the HO did.


----------

